

New Kickstarter Scam From the Same People Who Made Off with 200k - mkhaytman
http://btcbible.com/crypteks-kickstarter-scam-continues-to-be-ignored/

======
mkhaytman
These guys have created a new project for creating a bitcoin mining box.
Unfortunately, it's vaporware, just like the last project they used to make
off with 196 thousand dollars.

[http://www.dleg.state.mi.us/bcs_corp/dt_corp.asp?id_nbr=0423...](http://www.dleg.state.mi.us/bcs_corp/dt_corp.asp?id_nbr=04234H&name_entity=CRYPTRADE,%20INC)

[http://www.dleg.state.mi.us/bcs_corp/dt_corp.asp?id_nbr=0513...](http://www.dleg.state.mi.us/bcs_corp/dt_corp.asp?id_nbr=05133X&name_entity=CRYONIKS,%20INC)

------
chrisbennet
Like the guys selling "get rich with real estate/day trading/etc" why would
they sell money generating device instead of just using the device themselves?

